# Update 07.05.10: 11 Quad Radiatoren im Test + Vergleichsradis



## bundymania (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo Waterboys,

es ist mal wieder an der Zeit für ein neues Review aus dem Testlabor von eurem Bastelorakel ! Heute geht es um Quad Radiatoren, also Radis, die mit 4 Lüftern (pro Seite) ausgestattet werden können ! Durch die stetig zunehmende Abwärme von Prozessoren und Grafikkarten erfreuen sich diese Modelle zunehmend größerer Beliebheit, besonders bei Usern, die nicht auf eine externe Kühllösung zurück greifen möchten und dennoch einen adäquaten Wärmetauscher aufgrund des Vorhandenseins eines High End Systems benötigen. Um zu verdeutlichen, wo sich aktuelle Quad Radiatoren leistungsmäßig im Vergleich zu einem etablierten Tripleradi, wie dem HTSF, oder dem beliebten Mora 2 einordenen, habe ich die 2 Produkte ebenfalls in meinen Vergleichstest berücksichtigt. Radis dieser Leistungsklasse erreichen bereits mit Lüftern im unteren Drehzahlbereich eine ansprechende Leistung. Dennoch habe ich natürlich auch diesmal wieder mehrere Drehzahlbereiche getestet, bis hin zu 1500 U/Min. um auch den Wakü Fans im Ausland einen Gefallen zu tun. 
Zum Einsatz kamen die beliebten Yate Loon D12SL12 Lüfter, welche nach wie vor oft bei den Waküfans im Einsatz sind, auch wenn die neue Charge leider aufgrund von Nebengeräuschen nicht mehr empfohlen werden kann. Für den 1500er Drehzahlbereich habe ich auf Gelid Wing 12 Lüfter zurück gegriffen. Diese Lüfter arbeiten im unteren Drehzahlbereich ausgesprochen leise bei gutem Luftdurchsatz, wodurch sie für Radiatoren auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen sind und sich natürlich auch als Gehäuselüfter eignen ! Beim Mora kamen diese Lüfter allerdings nicht zum Einsatz, da mir nur 4 Exemplare zur Verfügung standen. 


**** Update 26.10.09: Thermochill 120.4 und HWLabs Black Ice SR1 480 wurden nachträglich getestet ! ****
**** Beschreibungen und neue Ergebnistabellen eingefügt ! **** 


**** Update 07.05.10: Koolance "High Flow" & "Low Flow", Swiftech MCR420 QP, EK Coolstream XT480 , ****
**** Phobya Xtreme Quad 480, Phobya G-Changer 480 V1.2 - Beschreibungen und neue Ergebnistabellen eingefügt ! **** 



*Testsystem / Ablauf:*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Case: Banchetto 101 Bench Table 
Board: Gigabyte GA-EX58-Extreme
CPU: Intel Core i7-920 @4.2Ghz - 1,40V (Bioswert) - Bios: F4
RAM: Patriot Viper DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 295 (nicht eingebunden) 
NT: Seasonic M12D-850 850W
CPU Kühler: Heatkiller 3.0 Nickel Edition
NB Kühler: Mips Fusionblock Nickel
Steuerzentrale: Aquaero VFD
Durchflussmesser: Aqua Computer Highflow
WLP: Arctic Cooling MX2
Pumpe: Laing Ultra (Koolance PMP400 Deckel)
Pumpen Entkoppler: Noise Destructor V1.1
Schlauch: Feser 16/10
Schnellkupplungen: CPC 9,5mm Metall
AGB: Alphacool Cyclone
Tempsensoren: 3x Inline +1x im AGB
Wasserzusatz: Feser One Fertigmischung UV Clear/Blue
Anschlüsse: Perfect Seal + Bitspower Tüllen
Lüfter: 9x Yate Loon D12SL12 + 4x Gelid Wing12 Gamerfan



Um die CPU auszulasten, wurde Prime95 (Small FFT´s) in der neuesten Version benutzt, zur Messung der 
Temperaturen/Aufzeichnung kam die Aquasuite zum Einsatz. Die Temperaturmessungen erfolgten nach frühestens 
60 Min. und dann in 5 Intervallen a 5 Minuten.

In meinem Test ist der interessanteste Wert die Differenz (delta T) von der Raumtemperatur zur Wassertemperatur am Ausgang des Radiators. Dieser Wert zeigt die Kühlleistung des Radiators, indem man sehen kann, wie gut der Radiator die Raumtemperatur zur Kühlung des Wassers nutzen kann. Je geringer diese Differenz ausfällt, umso stärker ist die Leistung des Radiators. Die Ergebnisse sollen für den interessierten User auf einen Blick erkennbar sein, daher beschränke ich mich neben der Angabe des Durchflusses auf diesen Wert bei den unterschiedlichen Lüfterdrehzahlen. 






*Das Teilnehmerfeld in Bildern & techn. Daten:*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*




*Phobya Xtreme QUAD 480 *





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Technische Daten: 

Material: Kupferlamellen, Vorkammern aus Messing
Abmaße: (L x B x H): 264x242x46mm
Anschlüsse: G1/4"
Gewicht: ca. 1567g
Montierbarkeit: 16x M3-Gewinde oben (für 4x 120mm-Lüfter)
Druckgetestet: 2 Bar,
Anschluss: 2x Gewinde G 1/4 Zoll

Lieferumfang:
1x Radiator
16x M3x30mm Kreuzschlitzschrauben

Kaufpreis: ca. 70 EUR



*Phobya G-Changer 480 V1.2*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Technische Daten: 

Material: Kupferlamellen, Vorkammern aus Messing
Farbe: komplett Matt Schwarz
Abmaße: (L x B x H): 532x125x60mm
Anschlüsse: G1/4"
Gewicht: ca. 2100g
Montierbarkeit: von beiden Seiten für Lüfter oder als Halterung
Gewindegröße Schrauben: M3
Lüftergröße: 4x 120mm
Druckgetestet: 2 Bar
Sonstiges: Entlüftungsschraube

Lieferumfang:
1x Radiator
16x M3x30mm Schrauben
4x Entkopplung
2x schwarze Verschlussschrauben

Kaufpreis: ca. 80 EUR


Aus dem Hause www.aquatuning.de erreichten mich 2 Quadradiatoren der Marke Phobya für diesen Vergleichstest.
Das erste Modell, namentlich Xtreme Quad 480 getauft, ist ein grundsolider Radiator, welcher durch seine vergleichsweise 
ungewöhnliche Bauweise auffällt. Bei allen anderen Wärmetauschern dieses Reviews werden, bis auf den Mora, die Lüfter 
hintereinander auf dem Radi montiert, bei diesem Modell ist dies jedoch im 2x2 Verbund nebeneinander der Fall.
Nun, diese Konstruktion mag dem einen, oder anderen Leser suspekt vorkommen, hat aber seinen Sinn, denn die Größe
entspricht sehr vielen Midi Gehäusen, sodaß sich eine Montage an der Seite natürlich anbietet, um nicht zu sagen: für
diesen Zweck wurde dieses Modell konstruiert !  Selbstredend ist ferner eine separate Aufstellung neben dem Gehäuse
denkbar und diese kann praktischerweise gänzlich ohne Halterung geschehen, da die montierten Lüfter für die notwendige 
Standfestigkeit sorgen ! Der Radi verfügt über eine Lüfterblende, auf der sich mittels mitgelieferten M3 Schrauben entsprechend
4 Lüfter nach Wahl montieren lassen. Die Kanten der Blende wirken etwas rauh und ein Schraubengewinde war nicht ganz sauber 
ausgeführt, für den Kaufpreis darf man sich aber nicht beschweren und ansonsten ist die Verarbeitung ok und die Leistung
wie eingangs erwähnt recht ansprechend ! 

Der zweite Quadradiator von Phobya hört auf den Namen G-Changer 480 und kommt neben den üblichen Lüfterschrauben zusätzlich
mit Lüfterentkopplern und einem praktischen Feature daher: So ist es dank 4x G 1/4" Gewinden möglich, wahlweise je 2 Anschlussgewinde auf
der Stirnseite- oder obenliegend zu verwenden. Dies kann sich bei der Montage und späteren Verschlauchung praktisch erweisen.
Denkbar wäre weitergehend, der Einsatz eines Fillports an einem der Anschlüsse, sodaß ein separater Ausgleichsbehälter unnötig wird.
Die Verarbeitung ist bei meinem Testmuster gut, es sind keine Lacknasen, oder Beschädigungen an den Lamellen zu erkennen.
Auch und besonders durch die Leistung kann dieser Radiator auftrumpfen, so gibt es doch nur wenige Produkte in diesem Testfeld,
welche geringfügig besser sind, aber dafür teils deutlich mehr kosten !
Alles in allem also ein rundes Paket, mit genügend Leistung für aktuelle Systeme ! 





*Koolance HX-CU1320H (Low Flow) & Koolance HX-CU1320V (High Flow)*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Koolance HX-CU1320H (Low Flow / Horizontal)






Technische Details:

Material: Kupferlamellen & Messingrohre
Anschlussgröße: 1/4"
Abmaße: (B x H x L): 12,6cm x 4,4cm x 53,5cm
Lüftergewindegröße: M4
Gewicht: 1700g

Lieferumfang:

1x Radiator
16x M4x32mm Kreuz-Linsenkopfschrauben
1 paar 6mm-Anschlussverlängerungen, Innen- und Außenkurzgewinde 

Kaufpreis: ca. 80 EUR






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Koolance HX-CU1320V (High Flow)


Technische Details:

Material: Kupferlamellen & Messingrohre
Anschlussgröße: 1/4"
Abmaße: (B x H x L): 12,6cm x 3cm x 51,5cm
Lüftergewindegröße: M4
Gewicht: 1000g

Lieferumfang:
1x Radiator
12x M4x32mm Kreuz-Linsenkopfschrauben
1 paar 6mm-Anschlussverlängerungen, Innen- und Außenkurzgewinde 

Kaufpreis: ca. 76 EUR


Von der amerikanischen Kühlerschmiede Koolance erhielt ich ebenfalls 2 Quadradiatoren für meinen Test.
Dabei handelt es sich zum einen um den für schnell drehende Lüfer optimierten Slim Radi HXCU1320V, welcher,
wie unschwer zu erkennen ist, die Handschrift von HardwareLabs trägt und zum anderen um ein breiteres Modell mit frontseitig
liegenden Anschlussgewinden, welcher auch im unteren Lüfterdrehzahlbereich bereits gut performen soll.
Die Radis liegen preislich in Deutschland zwischen 76-80 € und kommen mit den notwendigen Lüfterschrauben
sicher verpackt und eingeschweißt in Folie zum Kunden. Beide Wärmetauscher sind tadellos verarbeitet, dies
muss man klar sagen ! Bei dem dünnen "High Flow" Modell braucht man angesichts der engen Lamellendichte kein
Prophet sein, um die vergleichsweise schlechte Leistung unter 800 U/Min. voraussagen zu können.
Doch mit deutlich gesteigertem Luftdurchsatz zeigt dieser Quadradiator dann, was in ihm steckt !
Das 2. Modell, kann sich angesichts der differenzierten Bauweise bereits mit weniger Luft einen recht ordentlichen
Platz in meiner Leistungstabelle sichern und kann oben heraus ebenfalls überzeugen.
Für Silentfreaks gibt es selbstredend bessere Alternativen, doch für den ausgerufenen Preis sind diese Radis für Leute,
denen die Geräuschkulisse eher zweitrangig bei der Kaufentscheidung ist, durchaus eine Überlegung wert und der "Low Flow"
Radi kann mit den meisten Quadradis ab 800 U/Min. gut mithalten, wie anhand der Tabelle ersichtlich ist !




*Swiftech MCR420 - QP 480mm Radiator*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Technische Details:

Anschlussgewindegröße: G1/4"
Aussenmaße: 521 x 128 x 34mm
Gewicht: 1100g
Lüftergewinde: UNC 6-32

Lieferumfang:
1x 480mm Radiator
Montageschrauben

Kaufpreis: ca. 80 EUR


Schon seit vielen Jahren gibt es die Firma Swiftech, welche in Kalifornien beheimatet ist. Bereits in der Vergangenheit konnte man ettliche
Testsiege erlangen, u.a. zuletzt mit dem hervorragenden CPU Kühler Apogee XT. So darf der Quadradi von dieser Firma natürlich
in meinem großen Vergleichstest nicht fehlen ! Typisch für alle Radiatoren dieser Marke, ist die etwas ungewöhnlich anmutende Vorkammer
und die breitere Bauart für Wärmetauscher dieser Klasse. Im Lieferumfang sind natürlich die notwendigen Schrauben zur Montage
enthalten, welche im bei uns untypischen UNC 6-32 Format beiliegen. Ein kleiner Hinweiszettel, auf dem vor der Verwendung von zu langen
Schrauben gewarnt wird, liegt ebenfalls in der Packung. Insgesamt hat mir dieser Radiator recht gut gefallen, zum einen liegt das an der
überdurchnittlich guten Verararbeitung und zum anderen an der guten Gesamtleistung. 



*EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream RAD XT 480 *





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Technische Details:

Material: Kupfer, Messing
Farbe: schwarz
Abmessungen: 520 x 123 x 47mm
Anschlussgewinde: 1/4Zoll
Lüftergewindegröße: M3
Gewicht: 1.595g

Lieferumfang:

1x EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream RAD XT 480
16x M3 x 30mm Schrauben
16x M3 x 35mm Schrauben

Kaufpreis: ca. 75 EUR






*HWLabs Black Ice SR1 480*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




















*Technische Details:* 

Maße: 517 x 54 x 133 mm (BxHxT)
Material: Kupfer, Messing
Farbe: Schwarz
Gewicht: 1,49 kg
Anschlüsse: 2x G1/4 Zoll
Lüfterkompatibilität: 4x 120 mm
Lüfterbefestigung: M4 Gewinde (beidseitig)
Die Firma Hardware Labs ist bereits seit vielen Jahren erfolgreich etabliert und bietet eine große Auswahl hochwertiger Radiatoren
in vielen Größen und Variationen. Ein Merkmal zeichnet dabei alle Modelle aus: Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist erstklassig !
Die neuen SR1 Radis sind erfreulicherweise sowohl für 120mm als auch für 140mm Lüfter erhältlich vom Single- bis zum Quadradiator.
Bisher waren Black Ice Radiatoren aufgrund ihrer engmaschigen Lamellendichte eher für schnell drehende Lüfter jenseits von 800 U/Min. optimiert und konnten sich gegen Wärmetauscher anderer Hersteller im in Europa besonders beliebten unteren Drehzahlbereich kaum in Vergleichstests behaupten. Diese Begebenheit kann nun mit der SR1 Serie getrost zu den Akten gelegt werden, denn mit dieser neuen Radiatorenserie hat Hardware Labs nun vielversprechende Produkte auf den Markt gebracht, welche auch und besonders für weniger Luftdurchsatz optimiert wurden ! Eine kleine Besonderheit ist der unterschiedliche Lüfterabstand zu den Lamellen: Auf der Seite ohne
die beiden Anschlussgewinde ist dieser deutlich größer ausgefallen, was einer Art Shroud gleichkommt, d.h. der Totpunkt unter den
Lüfternaben wird deutlich reduziert, welches zu einer besseren Gesamtleistung führt ! Natürlich habe ich die Lüfter auf beiden Seiten
montiert, um die Unterschiede feststellen zu können. Auf der Seite mit "Shroud" stellte sich je nach Lüfterdrehzahl ein besserer Delta-T
Wert von max. 0.7 ein ! In meinen Ergebnisstabellen habe ich jeweils den besten Wert, also mit Montage auf der "Shroudseite" verwendet. 
Die SR1 Serie weiß auf den ersten Blick zu gefallen: Die mattschwarze Lackierung ist tadellos, alle Gewinde wurden makellos gefertigt und die Lamellen sind sehr grobmaschig ausgefallen, also wie bereits erwähnt ideal für langsam drehende Lüfter und dementsprechend niedriger Geräuschkulisse ! Für diesen Test wurde mir freundlicherweise der Quadradiator SR1 480 von der Firma www.caseking.de zugesandt. 
Mein Dank gilt ausserdem Herrn Wilbert Yuque von Hardware Labs. 







*Thermochill 120.4 Quad Radiator*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schon fast als Legende könnte man die Radiatoren der in England ansässigen Firma Thermochill bezeichnen.
In der Vergangenheit wurden viele Testsiege weltweit eingefahren, allerdings gab es auch einige verbesserungswürdige Punkte.
Die Lackierung ließ bisweilen manchmal zu Wünschen übrig und einige User berichteten von Verunreinigungen im Inneren, welche
beim Spülen von neuen Radis zum Vorschein kamen. Weitere Merkmale der Thermochill Radiatoren sind die beiden Anschlussgewinde,
welche im eher exotischen G 3/8" Gewinde ausgeführt sind und daher Adapter in den meisten Fällen zur Notwendigkeit werden lassen.
Ferner war das sog. Lochmaß für die Lüfter etwas größer als bei Wärmetauschern der Mitbewerber, sodaß man die üblichen
Radiatorblenden für den Gehäuseinbau nicht nutzen konnte und auf spezielle Blenden angewiesen war.
Im Hause Thermochill hat man sich den Userwünschen angenommen: erfreulicherweise ist der Lüfterabstand nun im gängigen Abstand
von 15mm ausgelegt, sodaß eine große Anzahl von passenden Radiatorblenden zur Verfügung stehen !
Ferner ist die Lackierung bei meinem Testmuster deutlich besser und bietet kein Grund zur Beanstandung.
Auf dem in englischer Sprache gehaltenen Beipackzettel wird eine Spülung mit warmen Wasser vor dem ersten Einsatz empfohlen, um
den Radi von eventuellen Produktionsrückständen zu befreien. Dabei fiel auf, das direkt beim ersten Spülvorgang fast klares Wasser
aus dem 120.4 zum Vorschein kam, auch bei diesem Punkt wurde also im Vergleich zu älteren Modellen etwas verbessert !
Lediglich die TC typischen G 3/8" Anschlussgewinde ist man auch bei diesem neuen Radiator treu geblieben.
Wie sich der neue Quad Radi aus dem Hause Thermochill in diesem Vergleichstest behaupten kann, entnehmt ihr aus meinen Tabellen.








*Watercool Mora 2 Pro*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

_Technische Daten:_

Material: Rohre Kupfer, Lamellen Aluminium, Gehäuse Edelstahl geschliffen
Maße außen (L x B x H): 428 x 388 x 57mm 
Gewicht: ca. 2800g
Druckgetestet: 20 Bar
Oberfläche: schwarz beschichtet
Anschluss: 2x Gewinde G 1/4 Zoll

Lieferumfang:

1x Mora 2 Pro
4x Schrauben M4 x 8mm 
4x Abstandshalter M4 x 20mm Stahl, verzinkt
1x Montageanleitung






*MagiCool XTREME QUAD 480 Long Radiator *

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


_Technische Daten: _

Material: Kupferlamellen, Vorkammern aus Messing 
Abmaße: (L x B x H): 510 x 120 x 45mm 
Anschlüsse: G1/4" 
Gewicht: ca. 1560g 
Montierbarkeit: 16 x M3-Gewinde oben (für 8x 120mm-Lüfter),16 x M3 Gewinde unten (für 8x120mm-Lüfter) 
Druckgetestet: 8 Bar, 
Anschluss: 2x Gewinde G 1/4 Zoll 







*TFC XChanger Quad*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_techn. Daten / Features:_

- Schwarze Lackierung
- G1/4" Gewinde Anschlüsse
- Befestigungsschrauben für Gehäuse (16)
- Befestigungsschrauben für Lüfter (16)
- Silikon Dämpfer (4)
- Entlüftungsschraube
- Gepresstes TFC Xchanger Logo
- Colorbox Verpackung
- Garantiekarte
- Seriennummer mit Hologramm Aufkleber
- Eingeschweißt in VCI Folie - 5 Jahre Korrosionsschutz

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Maße: 527mm - 126mm - 60mm (Länge - Breite - Höhe) 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 






*XSPC RX 480 Quad*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_Technische Daten:_

Farbe: glänzend schwarz Lackiert
Abmaße: 125x58.5x510mm (BxHxT)
Lamellen: Kupfer
Anschlüsse: 2x G1/4"
Besonderes: M4 Gewinde für Lüfter, 3x Wasserkanäle in der Höhe






*Watercool HTSF Triple*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Technische Daten:_

Material: Rohre Kupfer, Lamellen Aluminium, Gehäuse Edelstahl geschliffen
Maße außen (L x B x H): 412 x 120 x 40mm 
Gewicht: ca. 1200g
Druckgetestet: 20 Bar
Oberfläche: schwarz beschichtet
Anschluss: 2x Gewinde G 1/4 Zoll



*Radiator Infos:* 

Ich möchte euch nicht unnötig mit den bereits hinlänglich aus anderen Reviews bekannten Details zu den Radiatoren dieses Testfelds langweilen, daher beschränke ich mich auf Infos zu den bislang wenig bekannten Modellen: dem Magicool Quad und dem XSPC RX 480 !
Der günstige Magicool führt die erfolgreiche Radiatorenserie kontinuierlich weiter. Bereits die Triple Radiatoren dieses Herstellers bieten ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bei einer Verarbeitungsqualität, die für den Kaufpreis absolut in Ordnung geht. Der von mir getestete Xtreme Quad Radi bietet eine ansprechende Leistung, um aktuelle Quadcore Prozessoren gut zu kühlen.
Kommen wir nun zum neuen XSPC RX 480: dieser Radi hat eindrucksvoll bewiesen, das die Leistungsgrenze bei Quadradiatoren bislang noch nicht erreicht war. Wo der TFC bereits eine sehr gute Leistung bietet, setzt der XSPC Kandidat noch ein Quentchen Leistung oben drauf. Der Lieferumfang fällt im Vergleich zum TFC allerdings spärlicher aus. Lüfter Entkoppler, Anschlüsse und einen Anti Korro Zusatz sucht man hier vergebens, sodaß sich der Preis in etwa mit dem des Feser Radiators angleicht. 












*Testergebnisse:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






(Differenz (delta T) von der Raumtemperatur zur Wassertemperatur) 







*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        












			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Durchflussergebnisse:


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*






*Fazit:*

Wieder einmal hat sich gezeigt, das die Leistungsgrenze bei Quad Radiatoren bisher noch nicht erreicht war.
Eindrucksvoll meldet sich der neue XSPC RX 480 an der Spitze und weiß auch aufgrund seiner guten Verarbeitung zu gefallen.
In letzter Zeit gab es Berichte seitens der User, das einige XSPC Produkte Qualitätsmängel aufwiesen. Dies trifft auf
mein Testsample allerdings nicht zu. Die Gewinde sind sauber geschnitten und die Lackierung in Ordnung.
Der TFC Xchanger bietet eine Top Leistung gepaart mit einem umfangreichen Lieferumfang und durchweg guter
Verarbeitungsqualität. Daher ist dieser Radiator stets eine Empfehlung Wert, wenn man ein Modell der High End Klasse sucht.
Der Magicool ist wieder mal der Preis/Leistungssieger des Testfeldes. Auch wenn dieser Wärmetauscher nicht ganz zur Spitze
aufschließen kann, so bietet er dennoch eine gute Leistung zu einem annehmbaren Preis. 
Überraschend gut konnte sich der altbewährte HTSF Triple Radiator in Szene setzen, übrigens neben dem Mora 2 Pro der einzigste
Rohrradiator dieses Reviews. Das Nonplusultra bietet erwartungsgemäß aufgrund seiner Kühlfläche der Mora. Für User, die nicht
auf eine externe Lösung setzen wollen, sind die Quadradiatoren eine gute Wahl, denn eine interne Montage ist in vielen
Big Tower Gehäusen möglich. Gespannt sein darf man auf die Zukunft, fast jeder Hersteller plant Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter und
hat dieses teilweise schon im Angebot. Auch von Magicool darf man hier wieder einige interessante Modelle erwarten und von Thermochill
sind ebenfalls Modelle für dieses Lüftergröße angekündigt. Der Markt bleibt also in Bewegung und man darf gespannt sein, welche
Produkte demnächst erhältlich sein werden ! Noch ein Wort zu den für 1500 U/Min. eingesetzten Gelid Lüftern: Angenehm überrascht
war ich von der Laufruhe und dem Lieferumfang ! Eine kleine Lüftersteuerung, sowie Entkoppler sind enthalten. Ein praktisches Feature
stellt die Möglichkeit dar, die Lüfternabe zur Reinigung einfach zu entfernen. 





*Edit / Nachtrag vom 26.10.09:*

Nun war es an der Zeit, 2 weitere Radiatoren in diesen Vergleichstest aufzunehmen. Wie erwartet gibt sich der Thermochill 120.4
keine Blöße und kann mit seiner Leistung und Qualität überzeugen. Besonders angetan war ich in diesem Nachtest vom neuen 
Black Ice SR1 480. Allein die Verarbeitungsqualität sucht ihresgleichen, der Radi wirkt wie aus einem Guss und ist den Kaufpreis auf jeden Fall Wert ! 
HWLabs macht mit dieser Radiatorserie einen gewaltigen Schritt in die "Silentabteilung" und wildert munter in Regionen, die bisher
anderen Marken vorbehalten waren ! Im oberen Lüfterdrehzalbereich waren die Radis dieses asiatischen Herstellers schon immer eine Klasse
für sich, doch nun kann man aufgrund der grobmaschigen Lamellendichte auch im unteren Bereich ordentliche Punkte einfahren !
Die Radis dieses Testfeldes liegen leistungsmässig überwiegend recht eng zusammen und können je nach vorhandener Abwärme des
jeweiligen PC´s natürlich im Ergebnis abweichen ! Daher empfehle ich, sich weniger auf die Rangfolge der Tabellen zu versteifen, sondern eher
das Gesamtpaket aus Leistung, Lieferumfang, Verarbeitungsqualität und Service beim Kauf als Gesamtes zu sehen. 







*Danksagung:*


Mein Dank gilt den nachfolgenden Firmen für die freundliche Unterstützung bei diesem Review:


www.a-c-shop.de , www.aquatuning.de , www.koolance.com , www.swiftnets.com , www.Alphacool.de , www.xspc.biz , www.feser-one.com , www.laing.de , www.magicool.biz , www.watercool.de , www.mips-computer.de , www.pc-icebox.de , www.ekwaterblocks.com www.caseking.de www.hwlabs.com


----------



## bundymania (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

+++++


----------



## Monsterclock (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

Schönes Review 
Da muss wohl der Feser seinen ersten Platz abgeben mal sehen ob sie ihn sich (irgendwann) wieder zurückholen. Aber vom Lieferumfang entäuscht der XSPC etwas....


----------



## maschine (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

Guter Test, aber ich bin mit meinem TFC mehr als zufrieden 
Ach wo war denn jetzt eigentlich der Bonus? Hab noch nicht alles gelesen^^


----------



## Parnshion (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

Sehr schöne und interessante Test Bundy, hast da wieder mal die ganze Arbeit geleistet.  Schade das TFC nicht ganz oben ist, wäre aber trotzdem meine erste Wahl.

@Maschine
Stell dir einfach was vor  (wird wohl die Gelid Lüfter sein)


----------



## bundymania (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

@machine: was findest du in diesem Test ausser Quad Radis ? Naaaa...genaaauuuu...einen Triple und den Mora = Bonus


----------



## p00nage (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*



Parnshion schrieb:


> Sehr schöne und interessante Test Bundy, hast da wieder mal die ganze Arbeit geleistet.  Schade das TFC nicht ganz oben ist, wäre aber trotzdem meine erste Wahl.
> 
> @Maschine
> Stell dir einfach was vor  (wird wohl die Gelid Lüfter sein)



warum würdest du trotzdem den Feser nehmen ??? versteh ich net


----------



## nemetona (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

Bin positiv üerrascht von der Leistung des XSPC, schönes Review Bundy


----------



## Monsterclock (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

Hey Bundy wie siehts aus mit nem Extra Bonus ala Triebwerk? (kommt mir gerade wenn ich die XSPC Bilder anseh)


----------



## maschine (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*



bundymania schrieb:


> @machine: was findest du in dem Test ausser Quad Radis ? Naaaa...genaaauuuu...einen Triple und den Mora = Bonus


Hm, hatte mir mehr darunter vorgestellt^^ Z.B. nen Evo 1800 bestückt mit Triebwerken


----------



## derLordselbst (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

Für mich stellt sich bei Deinem Review eine grundsätzliche Frage:

Du testest hier mit CPU und Mainboardkühlung Radiatoren, die eingesetzt werden sollen, um CPU, GPU + Extras zu kühlen, evtl. sogar eine SLI-Konfiguration. 

Daher stellt sich für mich die Frage, ob bei diesem Test überhaupt übertragbare Ergebnisse erzielt werden. Gibt es eventuell eine Leistungsgrenze für die hier vorgestellten Radiatoren und damit verbunden, einen heftigen Temperaturanstieg? Oder verringern sich sogar die Unterschiede bei hoher Last?

Sorry, dass ich so rumnörgel, aber ich befürchte, Dein Testaufbau genügt so nur für Tripple-Radiatoren.


----------



## Monsterclock (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

Der Test ist ein Test um die Radiatoren zu vergleichen -deshalb heißt das VERGLEICHStest- Das soll eine Richtung sein welcher Quad Radi am besten ist


----------



## bundymania (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

Bei Einsatz einer zusätzlich eingebundenen GTX 295 erhöht sich die Wassertemp um etwa 1-2° - diese habe ich diesmal weg gelassen, da der i7 920 auf 1,40V für genug Abwärme sorgt, um einem Quadradi zu fordern


----------



## derLordselbst (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

Oh, das hätte ich nicht gedacht, ich hatte befürchtet, dass es da eine Grenze gibt, ab der die Temperatur massiv ansteigt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

Die Überschrift finde ich nicht passend Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus.
Aber nicht schlecht wie gut der Watercool HTSF Triple wirklich ist. gute leistung.


----------



## DanielX (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

Schöner Quad-Test aber das ist man ja von dir gewohnt. 

Den XSPC halt ich mir mal im Hinterkopf, wenn man mal nen Quad braucht. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## bundymania (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

@Gordon: denk dir einfach ein "+ Mora + Triple Radi als Vergleichradi, für User, die bisher einen Triple oder Mora hatten und gern den direkten Vergleich sehen möchten" in der Titelzeile statt + Bonus "


----------



## Chucky1978 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

Man kann machen was man will, es nörgelt immer einer 

Finde den Vergleich ausreichend und wenn man mal zusammen rechnet wieviel Zeit drauf geht wenn die Intervalle eigehalten werden, muss man schon den Hut ziehen


----------



## bundymania (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

normal - allen kannste es nie recht machen und ehe man gar nix schreibt, meckert man halt noch ne Runde 

Jep, geht schon einiges an Zeit (und Geld) drauf, parallel laufen oftmals noch anderes Tests, als Reviewer hast du ewige Baustellen von mehreren Rechnern am Start  

Anders als ich testen Printmagazinredakteure meistens auch nicht, nur mit dem "kleinen" Unterschied, das die Kohle dafür bekommen und die Teile komplett gestellt bekommen


----------



## Nucleus (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

Sehr schöner Test, bundy, danke Dir 

Bin mit meinem TFC/Feser-Quad sehr zufrieden und würde ihn ohne Zögern. wieder kaufen


----------



## master11 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

Danke für den vergleich der hat mir nämlich sehr geholfen.


----------



## bundymania (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

das freut mich zu lesen !


----------



## Digger (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

sehr schöner test, wie immer 

könntest du den magicool extreme quad (der quadratische mit 2x2 lüftern) testen ?


----------



## Elzoco (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

erkenn ich da nicht meinen Radi wieder?


----------



## bundymania (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

@Digger: soll ich dir meine Adresse geben, wo du den Radi für den Test hinschicken kannst ? 

@Elzoco: gut erkannt


----------



## Digger (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

alles klar bundy, 
für die rechnungsanschrift nehm dann auch gleich deine lieferadresse. 

hast du vllt einen link zu einem test von dem radiator ?

edit: oder wo noch die anderen 9x120er kandidaten getestet werden, à la magicool nova oder AC Evo.


----------



## bundymania (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

Frag mal deine Mama, sag ist für den netten Onkel Bundy, die sponsert den Radi sicher gerne  

Ein Test von dem Modell ist mir nicht bekannt, dürfte bis auf die Durchflusswerte  von der Leistung ziemlich identisch sein, wenn die CPI nicht deutlich verändert wurde. Ansonsten wende dich vetrauensvoll an Herrn Köhler von Magicool, der kann dir alle Infos geben  

sales@magicool.biz


----------



## goofy84 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

@bundy 
die neuen Thermochill fehlen noch !!! Vielen Dank toller Test !!!


----------



## bundymania (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

die TC´s sind noch nicht verfügbar, das hatte ich dir aber bereits im Luxx mitgeteilt !!!


----------



## kays (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

Klasse Test !

Hab mich nun kurzfristig für einen 480 entschieden da mir der 360 einfach nicht mehr genügend kühlleistung brachte.
Dank deines Test habe ich nun einen *XSPC RX 480 Quad* geordert.

gruß kays


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

Guter Test!


----------



## graebens (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

Super Andi, deine Tests sind imemr wieder sehr lesenswert


----------



## bundymania (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

Danke, die Veröffentlichung des nächsten Reviews folgt übrigens in Kürze !  (TFC Triebwerkslüfter)


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

schöner Test aber mich würde ein Test mit 280 er 2 x 140 Lüfter mehr interessieren + 1x 140 er im Kreislauf zur Kühlung einen Core i7 + Mainboard und von 2 GTX 295(sollte für neue GTX 3xx auch reichen)

Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 140 - black

MagiCool SLIM SINGLE 140 MC Radiator

Black ICE Radiator GT Xtreme 280 - black

MagiCool SLIM DUAL 280 MC Radiator

Größere mit 3 oder 4 140er Lüftern würden wohl in meinen Big Tower ohne große Arbeiten nicht rein gehen aber ein Singel und ein Dual 140 Radi sollten doch reichen.


----------



## bundymania (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*

Radis für 140mm Lüfter werde ich natürlich auch bald testen - Material liegt schon bereit


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest ! + Bonus*



bundymania schrieb:


> Radis für 140mm Lüfter werde ich natürlich auch bald testen - Material liegt schon bereit


aha sehr schön danke im Vorraus


----------



## bundymania (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: UPDATE 26.10.09: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest + Bonusradis !*

*** Update 26.10.09: Thermochill 120.4 und HWLabs Black Ice SR1 480 wurden nachträglich getestet ! ***
*** Beschreibungen und neue Ergebnistabellen eingefügt ! ***


----------



## Monsterclock (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: UPDATE 26.10.09: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest + Bonusradis !*

Sehr schöner zusatz  Der HWLabs sieht richtig gut aus und die Leistung ist auch ordentlich. Weiter so bundy


----------



## bundymania (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: UPDATE 26.10.09: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest + Bonusradis !*

Jep, der Black Ice SR1 ist wirklich ein Sahneteil. Die Leistung ist gut und die Verarbeitung könnte imo nicht besser sein ! Es ist durchaus möglich, das der mit durchzugsstärkeren Lüftern bzw. Modellen, die mehr Druck machen, zu den anderen Radis auch im Lowspeed Bereich sehr eng aufschließen kann. Jeder Radis reagiert erfahrungsgemäß etwas anders auf verschiedenartige Lüfter.
Ich pers. kann auf 1° mehr oder weniger eh verzichten, wenn dafür das Gesamtpaket stimmt.  
In den USA hat "skineelabs" den SR1 360er gegen den XSPC antreten lassen und dort wiederum lag er knapp vorne im unteren Drehzahlbereich !

skinnee labs - HWLabs SR1 360 Review


----------



## Monsterclock (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: UPDATE 26.10.09: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest + Bonusradis !*

Testest du den 560er auch noch so gegen den Mora oder so?


----------



## bundymania (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: UPDATE 26.10.09: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest + Bonusradis !*

mal sehen - die Radis für 140mm Lüfter werde ich auf jeden Fall in einem neuen separaten Review testen, sonst wird das hier zu unübersichtlich.


----------



## Finkster (1. November 2009)

*AW: UPDATE 26.10.09: Quad Radiatoren im Vergleichstest + Bonusradis !*



bundymania schrieb:


> mal sehen - die Radis für 140mm Lüfter werde ich auf jeden Fall in einem neuen separaten Review testen, sonst wird das hier zu unübersichtlich.


 
Ich werde mir nächste oder übernächste Woche den "xspc rx480" zulegen.
Was mir persöhnlich wichtig gewesen wäre: Ich schwanke noch zwischen dem oben genannten Radi und nem 420er, weil dieser bei mir auch noch reinpassen würde. Nur leider finde ich nirgends nen Test zu den neuen 140er Lüfter radis. Wenn's von denen nämlich einen geben würde der mehr Kühlleistung hat als der xspc 480, würde ich zu so einem greifen. Also falls da jemand nen Test hat, oder aus Erfahrung sprechen kann dann helft mir bitte.


----------



## bundymania (20. Mai 2010)

*** Update mit weiteren Radis - Tabellen sind schon drin, die neuen Bilder kommen im laufe der nächsten 2 Tage  ***


----------



## burn... (21. Mai 2010)

super vergleich, werde mir warscheinlich den SR1 zulegen...
kannst du mal einen Sandwich test machen? lohnt sich das überhaupt (bei 1500RPM bis 2000 RPM) EIne bitte habe ich noch, kannst du vielleicht die Radis alle noch mal mit höheren Drehzahlen laufen lassen >1500rpm?
will mir nähmlich was neues anschaffen, mein RX 240 und Inno 120 reichen einfach nicht aus für mein Sys... Leider passen die 560 bei mir nicht rein (Lian Li PC80) deswegen ein sandwich mount von 2x 480 DD


----------



## bundymania (21. Mai 2010)

Einen Versuch dieser Art gibt es von Shane@Dexgo.com - es bringt nicht viel und ist die Mühe & Aufpreis nicht wert

Ich habe die Radis max. mit 1500 U/Min. getestet, was eh schon recht viel ist  Da ich den Test in erster Linie für den EU Community mache und dort vornehmlich max. 800 U/Min. bevorzugt wird, habe ich auf die extra Arbeit mit noch mehr Drehzahl und anderen Lüftern verzichtet ! Man sieht ja zudem, das sich oben raus eh nicht mehr viel tut und die Rangfolge identisch bleibt. Mit viel Airflow waren die Black Ice und Koolance Radis schon immer Top.


----------



## Gast12307 (23. Juni 2010)

danke für den test bundymania, hab ich grade erst endeckt.
Einen  für dich.


----------



## bundymania (10. November 2010)

Danke dir !


----------

